# Knicks vs Orlando: Dec 14, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (6-14) vs Orlando (8-11)*
*Dec 14, 2005 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)
Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks




































*
*Orlando*
*



































*​*Orlando:*


> It may be a little later than expected, but Grant Hill will be making his season debut Wednesday night in Madison Square Garden against the Knicks. Barring any problems at practice Monday or Tuesday, Hill is hoping to infuse some life into a so-far disappointing season, changing the playing time of several other players on the roster. Hill had hernia surgery Oct.


*Knicks*:


> It sounded like Larry Brown was calling out Stephon Marbury. Following a troubling 112-92 loss to the Milwaukee Bucks on Monday, the frustrated Knicks coach accepted blame for not providing the direction a young nucleus isn't getting from anyone who's actually on the court in uniform. Naturally, he declined to drop any names. "I gotta do a much better job," Brown said. "I look out there and we're playing all young kids.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092
​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If we lose this one im never watching the knicks again lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> If we lose this one im never watching the knicks again lol


I swear Tru we think just alike...lol we either crying to sleep after a lost or threaten to retire as a Knick fan. We always come back, and that's what makes us "real" Knick fans. I sure hope we can win tonight. We just need to package a few wins together if we can get the chemistry going, and the ball movement flowing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is LB's starting lineup:

Curry
Frye
Ariza
Q
Steph

He claims this will be the permanent starting lineup. We shall see...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Quentin Richardson with 8 points so far in the 1st qtr. Seem to look pretty good so far.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rose to Curry for the lay in. 22-18 1st qtr. Knicks Time out Orlando.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st 

25-24 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

33-24 Orlando is on an 8-0 Run.

Knicks call a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Marbs with the AND 1. (We look lazy tonight, what is going on?). Steph hits the free throw. 36-29 Orlando.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits the 3. (Wow he finally hit a field goal) Stevenson misses the open shot, Frye with the rebound...Steph misses the jumper. Frye with the smooth jumper.

38-34 Orlando


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks look awlful..plain stinky awlful....they are down by 10. Ugh!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

They let a 8-11 team come on their home floor and own them.......where are my jeff van gundy knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford 1 for 5 he is stinking up the place. 6-31 from the field since the Seattle game. 

Ariza with the air ball (oxygen I can't breath). The garden crowd is booing rightfully so. Howard is fouled and will go to the line, he hits both. 

Rose with the air ball. (someone help me breath..this is contagious). Grant Hill with the 3 pointer at the buzzard to end the half.

54-39 Orlando...plain pathetic...Knicks shooting 6-21 from the field.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> They let a 8-11 team come on their home floor and own them.......where are my jeff van gundy knicks


In their retirement homes.:biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What gets me more then the offense.....is the so little effort on the defense. If they dont care about winning why do we care so much? I mean they see a WIDE open person about to shoot and NOT ONE PLAYER MAKES A try to go over and put a hand in his face. Time to pull John Starks out of retirement :angel: How can they let another team do this in MSG over and over again


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

We played awful once again in the second quarter. We are down by 8 now and showing a bit more energy thanks to Ariza but we keep turning the ball over and missing shots when we need to get some points to get back into the game.



And where is the crowd, they need to get into it.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

6-15, we suck balls, we will never be good till the next decade, we woulda had a top 3 pick if there a wasnt a lottery, but we got curry and he hasnt done too much, maybe playoffs next season......


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We stink this is one poor team. The highest payroll in the league and nothing to show for it. No effort, they not playing defense they just can't get it together. Orlando and the Bucks beat us easily. We cant defend the 3 we can't do nothing. Sorry *******.


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

yea, we are awful, we have no passion when we play, even at home. Oddly enough, we are still only 4 or 5 games out of the division, so its not like the playoffs are a long way away but we dont deserve to be in there. We need to show energy on both sides of the ball, its so f***ing frustrating.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

CFrye7 said:


> yea, we are awful, we have no passion when we play, even at home. Oddly enough, we are still only 4 or 5 games out of the division, so its not like the playoffs are a long way away but we dont deserve to be in there. We need to show energy on both sides of the ball, its so f***ing frustrating.
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


That's the sad part we could still sneak in the playoffs while playing this bad. The only team that has been on a semi-roll is the 76ers. Atlantic divison=NBDL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Final Score: 105-90 Orlando

This team is disgusting.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #0860a8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>ORLANDO MAGIC</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Grant Hill, SF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dwight Howard, PF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Battie, FC</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>3-16</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>DeShawn Stevenson, SG</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mario Kasun, C</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Pat Garrity, F</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jameer Nelson, PG</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Hedo Turkoglu, GF</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Terence Morris, F</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-76*</TD><TD>*11-18*</TD><TD>*20-31*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*105*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*48.7%*</TD><TD>*61.1%*</TD><TD>*64.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 17 (18)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, C</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>9-12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34-74*</TD><TD>*1-7*</TD><TD>*21-28*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*90*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.9%*</TD><TD>*14.3%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 20 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 1 ORLANDO ( D Howard 1 )
*Officials:* Jim Clark , Mike Henderson , Phil Robinson 
*Attendance:* N/A
*Time:* 02:21


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> And where is the crowd, they need to get into it.


There will be a crowd when they start playing hard enough to deserve a crowd.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

so lonngggg goodbye stephon marbury


----------

